# 7 Wonders of Middle Earth



## Thorin (Mar 29, 2022)

Robert from In Deep Geek on YouTube just posted a video on his personal views of what he considers the 7 Wonders of Middle Earth. He was taking into account race made structures and not natural wonders or trinkets such as rings or any special crafts like from Feanor. 

The link is posted below but before you watch it, why don't you post YOUR personal opinion on what the 7 wonders of ME would be?
For me (in no particular order) I would choose Menegroth, Gondolin, Khazad-dum, Rivendell, Minas Tirith, Lorien (Caras Galadhon), and Barrad-dur


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 29, 2022)

OK, per your suggestion, I haven't watched the video yet -- though I can see the Argonath must be one of his. No problem with any of your choices, of course. _But. . ._

I can think of some that could be listed, had Tolkien actually described them -- The Grey Havens, or Pelargir, for example.

Then there's the time factor; are we limiting ourselves to the end of the Third Age? How about the Tower and fortress of Amon Sul, or Osgiliath, before their destruction? Or the great harbor at Lond Daer?

So many choices!


----------



## Melkor (Mar 29, 2022)

Nargothrond, Menegroth, Gondolin, Minas Tirith (Anor), Erebor, Khazad-Dum, Barad-Dur


----------



## grendel (Mar 29, 2022)

That's kind of a fun topic! The actual Seven Wonders of the Ancient World were all compiled at a certain time (~200 BC?), and some have tried to make a more modern list. So why not have a Seven Wonders of M-E for each age? Or maybe even include all of Arda? Nah, that wouldn't be fair, Valinor would dominate the list.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 29, 2022)

In no particular order: Glittering Caves of Aglarond, Lorien, Kheled-zaram, Orthanc, Gondolin, Menegroth, Pools of Ivrin


----------



## Elassar (Sep 8, 2022)

Kahzad-dum, gondolin, mengeroth, minas tirith, nargothrond, Lindon and barad-dur


----------



## Ent (Sep 8, 2022)

My Seven Wonders:
1. That it exists.
2. That it is so detailed.
3. That it took as long as it did to build.
4. That so much of it has been made available to us over the years.
5. That it is so deeply loved by so many.
6. That it continues to engender so much discussion.
7. That it can evoke such passionate conflict when it is abused.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 8, 2022)

Over here...

Gondolin, Mithlond,, Nargothrond, Menegroth, Rivendell, Lothlórien, Lindon.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 8, 2022)

We're asked not to do natural wonders so technically Nargothrond is out as it was supposed to be largely unmodified. Also, no one clarifies which Minas Tirith.
My choices.

Gondolin
Menegroth
The Argonath
Orthanc
Minas Tirith of Gondor
Barad-Dûr
Khazad-Dûm


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 8, 2022)

Gondolin
Khazad-Dûm
Tirion upon Túna
Menegroth
Osgiliath (in the Second Age)
The Argonath
The Golden Perch (best beer in the Eastfarthing)


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 8, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Gondolin
> Khazad-Dûm
> Tirion upon Túna
> Menegroth
> ...


Okay, Tirion doesn't count. It's in Valinor and that whole continent is a wonder.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 8, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Okay, Tirion doesn't count. It's in Valinor and that whole continent is a wonder.


Who says it doesn't count? It counts if I want it to


----------



## Ent (Sep 8, 2022)

Fight, fight.....


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Who says it doesn't count? It counts if I want it to


I'd also uphold Valinor as being fully in there. 

_#TirionoftheNoldorin_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Who says it doesn't count? It counts if I want it to


Between Tirion and Alqualonde, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Elassar (Sep 9, 2022)

Tirion as I love the stories there such as the confrontation between Feanor and Fingolfin at the counsel of Finwe. I also just love the Noldor and all their creations and stories. The line of Finwe is incredible, Feanor and his seven sons. Fingolfin father's Turgon king of Gondolin and argon, Finarfin has orodreth King of Nargothrond, Finrod Felagund and galadriel. Who then went and did great things of their own.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 9, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Tirion as I love the stories there such as the confrontation between Feanor and Fingolfin at the counsel of Finwe. I also just love the Noldor and all their creations and stories. The line of Finwe is incredible, Feanor and his seven sons. Fingolfin father's Turgon king of Gondolin and argon, Finarfin has orodreth King of Nargothrond, Finrod Felagund and galadriel. Who then went and did great things of their own.


Indeed. I used to find myself having more connection to the Teleri, but now I find myself more akin to the Noldor...


----------



## Elassar (Sep 9, 2022)

Noldor every step of the way for me. Though all of the Eldar and Avari are still very cool.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 9, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> Between Tirion and Alqualonde, which do you prefer and why?


Alqualondë. I like the water. I also relate more to the Teleri for this reason. Heck, even the ones who stayed behind (I also prefer forests to metropoleis) so they're still winning out.


----------



## Elassar (Sep 9, 2022)

I like the connection with the teleri and ossë


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 9, 2022)

Elassar said:


> I like the connection with the teleri and ossë


And I. I've always been enamoured of the water. My family has always called me the fish of the family and they used to have to drag me out of the pool as a child. To be fair, Alqualondë had a great friendship with Tirion which means I could visit often. I don't HATE Tirion, it's just not my preference (I do like to visit "the city", I just never want to live there).


----------

